

How Secret London Switched a Facebook Group to a StartUp - Swoopey
http://tcrn.ch/cHdkv3

======
beh
I made the same mistake by submitting this version of the article. It's inter-
TechCrunch blog-spam. A one paragraph teaser that leads to the full article:
[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/02/16/guest-post-how-we-
built-...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/02/16/guest-post-how-we-built-secret-
london-in-a-weekend/) which has already been submitted to HN
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1130074>

